# Kuala Lumpur in 3 Days - 2011



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

As all my pics are lost on imageshack i decided to re-up them.Come see KL in 2011:cheers:

Flight from Singapore to KL. It only takes 1 hour


















View from our Hotel room









Hotel Garden









Subit Bintang District


















Passing by Petronas Towers



























We've visited KL Tower and PT Observation Decks and took a round trip through the City. More about it in the next set of pics...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## bruce_bee (Jul 19, 2018)

Great photos,

I like Kuala Lumpur very much.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45D3rx3BIv0 look at this drone video. I am in love with the city.


----------

